# 39 Zep Twinbar



## 39zep (Oct 16, 2007)

I need help finding some parts for a 1939 Hawthorne Zep Twin Bar.  I know this is a long shot, but I need a horntank.  Any leads would be great.  Slightly less of a longshot, I would like to find a Zep speedometer and a Zep front fender light.  I have the duel silver ray headlights, but if I can't find a tank I would like to find the Zep front fender light as seen in the 1939 Hawthorne catalog that shows the two twinbars sitting side by side.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 17, 2007)

The speedo's and lights turn up fairly regularly on ebay, seems like a light just sold with in the past couple of weeks.  Keep looking on ebay.  Good luck with a tank!!! :eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 22, 2008)

*Tank*

I need a tank as well I have a lead on a plastic repop one coming soon!!! 

J-Me


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 22, 2008)

39zep said:


> I need help finding some parts for a 1939 Hawthorne Zep Twin Bar.  I know this is a long shot, but I need a horntank.  Any leads would be great.  Slightly less of a longshot, I would like to find a Zep speedometer and a Zep front fender light.  I have the duel silver ray headlights, but if I can't find a tank I would like to find the Zep front fender light as seen in the 1939 Hawthorne catalog that shows the two twinbars sitting side by side.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!





hi , i have a zep frontlight for sale if you want , but you have to do some welding on it , it is a very rusty one but 80% solide , the bezel is okay ,
i will make some pictures tommorow!


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the Hawthorne Zep speedo decals available

Greg
salvagebeast@yahoo.com


----------

